# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What is the best dream journal software??

## TeaSea

The title says it all really. I'm looking for a nice piece of dream journaling software and I would like to know if you could recommend any. I am NOT paying for anything, so I would only like to know about free software (or software that I can get for free, for those who don't *cof*TORRENT*cof* understand me)

  I am looking for one with some useful features, like different boxes for all the different things one should have in a dream journal.

Please reply quick!

Thanks

----------


## Oros

Notepad? XD
i use note pad and name the file with the date.

----------


## blackberry829

I used to use Microsoft Word. I would just type out what happened and put the date down. I can't really think of what else I would put down in a dream journal, really. I personally prefer to use a regular notepad or duotang, that way you can draw pictures if necessary (although I never do). 

But if you're looking for a program, I'm afraid I can't help you. DreamViews does have it's own Dream Journal thing: http://dreamviews.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=26
It doesn't have to be public, either.

----------


## pippo90

i used sumthing like online diary .com


go on google and type in online diary, i think its the first link, easy, login type, meep

----------


## heinerich

Microsoft Word is quite fair. If you don't want anyone to read it... just name it with an unappealing name... 

here... take a look at this article:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Computer-Diary

"
*How to Make a Computer Diary*

Do you want to keep a diary, but think it's too risky to write on paper? Well, this guide tells you how to make a top-secret diary on your computer!

*Steps*
Open Microsoft Word.Click 'tools' then 'options'.Choose 'security'.Type your password in both boxes, then click 'ok.'Decorate your new diary with pics and whatever else you want to use.Type your entries, then change the font to something like 'wingdings' (or change the font color to white) and that way, even if someone guessed the password, they wouldn't be able to read it unless they changed the font.After a year or two,you might like to protect yourself from a computer hacker or annoying sisters and brothers to stop trying to hack your computer diary files.Read how to make a [[How to Make a Password Protected File (for Microsoft Users) |Password Protected file as mentioned in the tips but this time even more security.
*Alternate method*
If the above method doesn't work, try thisOpen the document.On the File menu, click Save As.Click Options.In the Password to open box, type a password, and then click OK.In the Reenter password to open box, type the password again, and then click OK.Click Save.

*Tips*
Choose a password you can remember, but that no one else can guess.Don't call the file "Diary", call it something boring like "Essay On French Revolution"There are also many great journaling applications (some are free such as Journler for Macs, see external links)If you want, you can even create a password protected folder to put it in. Check out How to Protect Folders With Passwords.



*Warnings*
If you forget your password, you won't have access to your diary! Write your password down and keep it in a safe place.



*Things You'll Need*
ComputerMicrosoft Word (or other word processing/journaling application) with password applicationA secret password!"

----------


## hootman

Thanks for that privacy on Word (post above me)! It works great. :boogie:

----------


## Falsn

I downloaded a dream journal that someone made on LD4all and it works pretty well. I haven't been using it lately because I have it online  ::D:

----------


## Barns

I think you should just make your own personal blog.

----------


## LePeL

Your post inspired me to look for some nice software. I found a piece of software called 'The Journal', which seems to be just what I am looking for - password protection, search functions, template creation etc. The payment thing... ah well there are solutions to that, one of which is paying  ::roll::

----------


## The Cusp

A guy on this forum made some custom DJ software based on the input of DV members.  The thread is probably buried, but if you do a search, you should be able to find it.

----------


## MrBlack

Hi,

I very recently got into programming (about 3 weeks ago), and as a first project I decided to create a simple piece of Dream Journalling software. I used to use a word document, but it was annoying when searching for particular Dreams, or having to manually count how many Dreams I've had in a particular period etc.. It may even have been one of the reasons I started slacking with my DJ... 

Anyway, so I figured I'd build a small app for myself (or try to). If nothing else, it would be a good exercise for me. 

Currently the software I've created has the following features:

1. Automatic date/time stamp on entries (naturally)
2. Last modified (entries can obviously be edited)
3. Categorisation into Lucid/Semi-Lucid/Non-Lucid
4. Keyword search
5. Quick search - bring back all Dreams for This Week/This Month (or ever), and this can be limited to Lucid Dreams
6. Alternatively you can enter an entry number, or skip to first or last entry, and navigate between them.
7. The Dream Journal entries are stored in a small database, so I also added the ability to query it (SQL), average pc user won't know how to do that though.

As I said, this was intended for personal use, so I've simply added all the functions I felt I was lacking while using a word doc. Since I'm new to programming, there are things that I'm yet to implement, like rich text editing, and password protection, though I'll be adding both pretty soon, hopefully.

I'm gonna try to find the other thread that was mentioned above, as someone else seems to have built similar software, hopefully I can find some help and good ideas. I'm building on Linux at the mo, but I'll be creating a Windows distribution. I'm always working on the software, because I actually use the software for recording and reviewing my own Dreams (69 entries and counting),  so if anyone is interested, or has any ideas, feel free to send me a message.

*** *NOTE*: The software is a gift, *completely free*. I started this mini project as a favour to myself, but if anyone else can benefit from it, then that'll make me happy too.  :smiley: 

Cool.

----------


## ashmodean

Another application is dreams-share.com, but it is web based. There you can analyse, organize and draw your dreams  :smiley:

----------


## ChosenMark

Can I ask for a copy too?

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is almost 8 years old, and hasn't had any posts in over 3 years. As a result, none of the original posters are on the forum anymore. Please don't resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you wish to discuss this topic, please start a new thread.

If you're looking for Dream Journal software, why not try DreamViews' DJ system (which didn't exist when this thread was started): Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Recent DJ Posts - Dream Journals

 :lock:

----------

